# Female Prayer



## jules (Mar 18, 2003)

Before I lay me down to sleep,I pray for a man,
                who's not a creep,one who's handsome,smart and strong, one who loves to listen long,one who thinks before he speaks, when he says he'll call he won't wait weeks.
                     I pray that he is gainfully employed, when I spend his cash he won't be annoyed,
                     pulls out my chair and opens my door, massages my back and begs to do more.
                     Oh! send me a man who'll make love to my mind, knows what to answer"how big my behind?"
                      I pray that this man will love me to no end, and never attempt to hit on my friend.
                       And as I kneel by my bed
                      I look at "who" you sent me instead! Amen



                                       MALE PRAYER

                I pray for a nympho with huge boobs, who owns a liquor store. Amen


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

CAN I GET AN "AMEN" BROTHERS?!?!?!  AMEN!  AMEN!  AMEN! 

Sorry, I'm a guy and I just couldn't resist...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jules _
> *Before I lay me down to sleep,I pray for a man,
> who's not a creep,one who's handsome,smart and strong, one who loves to listen long,one who thinks before he speaks, when he says he'll call he won't wait weeks.
> I pray that he is gainfully employed, when I spend his cash he won't be annoyed,
> ...



OMG Jules.  

Now I know why I'm still single, finding nothing but DUDS. :shrug:
I never knew about the prayer.  

You have given me new hope, must print this out and put it by my beside tonight, minus the last couple lines.

At the very least I'll go to bed chuckling.  :lol:


----------



## jules (Mar 18, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 19, 2003)

""Before I lay me down to sleep,I pray for a man,
who's not a creep,one who's handsome,smart and strong, one who loves to listen long,one who thinks before he speaks, when he says he'll call he won't wait weeks.
I pray that he is gainfully employed, when I spend his cash he won't be annoyed,
pulls out my chair and opens my door, massages my back and begs to do more.
Oh! send me a man who'll make love to my mind, knows what to answer"how big my behind?"
I pray that this man will love me to no end, and never attempt to hit on my friend.
And as I kneel by my bed
I look at "who" you sent me instead! Amen""



Would you like to know why you can't find a man like that? 

BECAUSE THEY'VE ALL GOT BOYFRIENDS!!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *OMG Jules.
> 
> Now I know why I'm still single, finding nothing but DUDS. :shrug:
> ...




Well if your bored of DUDs how about some MOBs  Nah only kiddin, and Deadhand, ******g hysterical :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well if your bored of DUDs how about some MOBs *


Better take him up on it, he may taunt you.......


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Better take him up on it, he may taunt you....... *




Aaaaah  No!  :shrug:

I'm desperate but not THAT desperate.  


Just joking MOB, I'm way to old for you best keep an eye out for the cutsey little lasses in your own part of the world.  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> *""Would you like to know why you can't find a man like that?
> 
> BECAUSE THEY'VE ALL GOT BOYFRIENDS!!! *




:rofl:  Couldn't have said it better. :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Aaaaah  No!  :shrug:
> 
> I'm desperate but not THAT desperate.
> ...



Hey dont say I didnt ask


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2003)

So that's what I keep hearing my wife mumble each night.....:shrug:


----------

